# for those of you that cant afford Mac brushes



## mayenni (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in college right now and can't really afford Mac brushes, but would like the quality of Mac Brushes.I did a search on youtube and found some wonderful info on art brushes that are similar to the Mac brushes and are good quality art brushes.
Here is the info! enjoy!

Michael's art store brushes..

3/4 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 116

(L) loew cornell 277 round mop wood handle- mac 129

1" loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 134 or 136

(XXL) loew cornell 277 round mop wood handle- mac 150

#8 American painters 2500 filbert clear w/glitter handle- mac 194

#4 american painters 2200 fan clear w/glitter handle- mac 205

1/4 royal soft grip sg160 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 208

10/0 american painter 2650 spotter clear w/glitter handle- mac 209 or 311

#6 royal soft grip sg255 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 211

#6 american painters 2450 chisel blender clear w/glitter handle- mac 212

3/8 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 213

1/4 loew cornell amm mini mop green handle- mac 217

#10 royal soft grip sg255 clear w/blue tip handle-mac 219

(M) royal soft grip sg999 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 225

1" royal soft grip sg1400 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 227

1/4 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 228

(S) royal soft grip sg995 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 231

#10 royal soft grip 3020 clear w/orange tip handle- mac 249

1/2 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 252

3/8 royal soft grip sg160 clear w/glitter handle- mac 263

1/4 american painters 2440 angular clear w/glitter handle- mac 266

3/8 american painters 2400 angular clear w/glitter handle- mac 269

1/4 royal soft grip sg393 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 272

3/8 royal soft grip sg393 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 275

#8 royal soft grip sg170 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 316


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for this!  Lately I've been loving artists brushes so this is a huge help!  Once the 40% off sale on brushes comes around--look out!


----------



## Catcat (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!!  I was wondering what the comparison was.

Cat


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. We have a coupon in our paper every week for 40% off 1 item. I guess I will be trying out these brushes since I dont have a MAC store close by.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## GlamPrincessa (Jan 18, 2008)

This guy gives a really great overview of the Mac brushes to the artist brushes
YouTube - MAC Brushes vs Painting Brushes


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Koren's great! I'm learning so much from him!


----------



## mayenni (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah I also love Koren, but he only had some of the Mac brushes vs. the art brushes. He didn't show the ones I was looking for so I kept searching. If you are in college you can also get a student discount card in most art stores.Ask around.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you so mcuh!


----------



## macgirliegirl (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 20, 2008)

just wanna share the art brushes that I got. I don't really know the name of brushes ans stuff so I just see according to shape and texture:






top: it says "Round Top Artist Brush #6" but I guess it's a mop brush. good for blending shadow
middle: "Round Nylon Brush #0" works great as a thin liner brush
bottom: the same as the middle one but it's #1 so it gives a thicker line

it's quite difficult for me to find filbert cut brushes but I asked the guy at the art store, he said the stock will be coming in soon so I'll wait for it then. I see alot of these brushes either made of nylon or synthetic sable:





taken from The Art Shop.com.au




taken from Black Horse Fine Art Supply

they're both quite stiff and compacted but have rather soft bristles. the small flat and round ones can be used for liners but what can I do with the larger ones? would the flat ones be appropriate for foundation and concealers or would a filbert cut still be the best?


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 4, 2008)

*I LOVE IT!!*


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is another option: Welcome to Poshbrushes.com

These are GREAT quality brushes at a great price. There is a discount code for 50% off your entire order (plus free shipping) if you use UA123.


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for these great info!
I've been trying to find one to replace 187 but still havn't find one that works as well as MAC's.


----------



## Mo6ius (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you, girl. I'm sure I'll be heading to Michael's soon.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 9, 2008)

I purchased three a few days ago: the one similar to the 219, 227 and 263. They work wonders! Anyway, I also wanted to add that you can also purchase Loew-Cornell's Filbert #8 as a substitute to the MAC 194 if they don't have American Painters.

Lastly, I found the Loew-Cornell 1" Filbert was very similar to the MAC 190 which was very useful in my opinion. HTH and thanks for the post again!


----------



## val-x (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! I'll be saving a bundle with these "MAC" brushes lol
Won't have to ask mom this time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just for the trip to Micheals


----------



## benvenuta (Mar 22, 2008)

I did some research on those brushes, and as I went, I made a table with info from the list above. It was easier to read for me in that way.
Perhaps someone else could find it useful too.

It`s here: http://benvenuta.sk.googlepages.com/...scomparedtomac


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

Revlon has a decent line of brushes.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 13, 2008)

*******


----------



## blueagave (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Sonia Kashuk has fabulous yet inexpensive brushes that you can get at Target._

 







 Sonia Kashuk's Synthetic Flat Blusher Brush is AMAZING! I use this to buff on my MSF Natural... It's a great brush and it's incredibly soft!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 14, 2008)

I haven't met a POSH brush that I haven't LOVED.

As crazy as it sounds, I love my POSH brushes more than most of my MAC and Bobbi Brown!


----------



## Lucky1288 (Jun 14, 2008)

ditto on the Sonia Kashuk. There great and very reasonably priced


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_Revlon has a decent line of brushes._

 
where?

You have to add 3/8 Loew Cornell Maxine's Mop - Mac 239 to the list

it is GREAT!


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

we have another discussion on this, can't find it right now 'cause its too freakin early in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Lowe Cornell, their Mop Brush 3/8" is a dead ringer for the 239!!!

just got some others as well, one is slightly larger than the 239, and the other a bit smaller. Than I found (not lowe cornell) a brush that's very similar to the Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush which cost me a fortune, this is about $3.


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried some of the Royal Grip brushes (by Royal & Langnickel), and they were a little rough, so I don't recommend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the one's I've tried:

the first, third, and fourth were a little rough on the lid. The last two were comparable in softness to Lowe Cornell.
The second is a nice brush to apply cream base products etc.

(not in this order in the pics)
Royal Soft Grip mini mop SG999-M (Mac 231) - $2.99 
Royal Soft Grip 1” – SG1400-1” (Mac 227) - $2.99 
Royal Soft Grip Sg995-M (Mac 225) - $2.99 
Royal Soft Grip SG393 – ¼” (Mac 272) - $2.99 
SOFT GRIP GOLDEN TAKLON FILBERT - SG170-10 - (Mac 249)
Soft Grip White Blending Mop SG1400-1/2"


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

Lowe Cornell mop 3/8 (right) vs. Mac 239 (left)

great brush for about $3!!!


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

The eyeliner was done with the Lowe Cornell  *LC4400 1/4"* <using Mac fluidline>


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 6, 2008)

I had one of those Royal Grip brushes. It was okay, but I had a another one just like it so I gave it to my friend


----------



## chdom (Oct 6, 2008)

This list is very helpful!  It sure beats the notes I wrote down from watching Enkore!  Now, if only there was a 217 dupe.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chdom* 

 
_This list is very helpful! It sure beats the notes I wrote down from watching Enkore! Now, if only there was a 217 dupe._

 
I Know, Right!?!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chdom* 

 
_This list is very helpful!  It sure beats the notes I wrote down from watching Enkore!  Now, if only there was a 217 dupe._

 

Hey hun, try this brush from coastal scents. I love this brush! Its comparable to 217 brush. And its only $2.49!!


----------



## melissy (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mayenni* 

 
_I'm in college right now and can't really afford Mac brushes, but would like the quality of Mac Brushes.I did a search on youtube and found some wonderful info on art brushes that are similar to the Mac brushes and are good quality art brushes.
Here is the info! enjoy!

Michael's art store brushes..

3/4 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 116

(L) loew cornell 277 round mop wood handle- mac 129

1" loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 134 or 136

(XXL) loew cornell 277 round mop wood handle- mac 150

#8 American painters 2500 filbert clear w/glitter handle- mac 194

#4 american painters 2200 fan clear w/glitter handle- mac 205

1/4 royal soft grip sg160 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 208

10/0 american painter 2650 spotter clear w/glitter handle- mac 209 or 311

#6 royal soft grip sg255 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 211

#6 american painters 2450 chisel blender clear w/glitter handle- mac 212

3/8 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 213

1/4 loew cornell amm mini mop green handle- mac 217

#10 royal soft grip sg255 clear w/blue tip handle-mac 219

(M) royal soft grip sg999 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 225

1" royal soft grip sg1400 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 227

1/4 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 228

(S) royal soft grip sg995 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 231

#10 royal soft grip 3020 clear w/orange tip handle- mac 249

1/2 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 252

3/8 royal soft grip sg160 clear w/glitter handle- mac 263

1/4 american painters 2440 angular clear w/glitter handle- mac 266

3/8 american painters 2400 angular clear w/glitter handle- mac 269

1/4 royal soft grip sg393 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 272

3/8 royal soft grip sg393 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 275

#8 royal soft grip sg170 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 316_

 
thanks will def have a look at them to see what they are like


----------



## frankenstain (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueagave* 

 
_





 Sonia Kashuk's Synthetic Flat Blusher Brush is AMAZING! I use this to buff on my MSF Natural... It's a great brush and it's incredibly soft!_

 
This is THE BEST for Studio Tech and Full Coverage!


----------



## KelleyCarnivore (Oct 27, 2008)

this is fantastic info!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_Here is another option: Welcome to Poshbrushes.com

These are GREAT quality brushes at a great price. There is a discount code for 50% off your entire order (plus free shipping) if you use UA123._

 
I love posh and eco tools (Ulta, Target) infact while I own MAC face brushes I don't own any of their eye ones 
I found Sonia K white handled brushes not so nice.


----------



## Hasidic_Hat (Nov 10, 2008)

you are...amazing!  Thank you so much!  For some reason, the idea of makeup and art brushes being similar never occurred to me.  Figures...my brain is fried.


----------



## sugarglam (Jun 8, 2009)

soo sweet of you to post this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will def. be checking them out!!<333


----------



## Shazy (Jun 16, 2009)

217dupe is on there its the loew cornell AMM mini mop 1/4" green handle


----------



## Shazy (Jun 16, 2009)

Careful when you do buy the dupes ladies and gents...I went to TWO of my local Michaels and they were a disaster. Not to mention I couldn't find quite a few of them. The maxine mops and the filberts were all that I could find. Maybe ask for them to special order you some that way they aren't touched and molested by the customers!


----------



## jennatles (Jun 19, 2009)

this puts a huge smile on my face. brushes and bases are the most important investment that i choose to make, although the cheaper the better, as long as it's comparable.


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

I started using some of the Michaels brushes early last year and fell in love. Don't get me wrong, I have some MAC brushes I like but you can't beat cheap. I also love the Sonja Kashuk.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 3, 2009)

This list was super helpful. I kept having to sift through different youtube videos to find out the paint brushes vs mac brushes. Pausing and replaying so I could write down the info from the videos got old real quick. Again, thanks for the list


----------



## ruthless (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mayenni* 

 
_I'm in college right now and can't really afford Mac brushes, but would like the quality of Mac Brushes.I did a search on youtube and found some wonderful info on art brushes that are similar to the Mac brushes and are good quality art brushes.
Here is the info! enjoy!

Michael's art store brushes..

3/4 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 116

(L) loew cornell 277 round mop wood handle- mac 129

1" loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 134 or 136

(XXL) loew cornell 277 round mop wood handle- mac 150

#8 American painters 2500 filbert clear w/glitter handle- mac 194

#4 american painters 2200 fan clear w/glitter handle- mac 205

1/4 royal soft grip sg160 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 208

10/0 american painter 2650 spotter clear w/glitter handle- mac 209 or 311

#6 royal soft grip sg255 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 211

#6 american painters 2450 chisel blender clear w/glitter handle- mac 212

3/8 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 213

1/4 loew cornell amm mini mop green handle- mac 217

#10 royal soft grip sg255 clear w/blue tip handle-mac 219

(M) royal soft grip sg999 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 225

1" royal soft grip sg1400 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 227

1/4 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 228

(S) royal soft grip sg995 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 231

#10 royal soft grip 3020 clear w/orange tip handle- mac 249

1/2 loew cornell 270 maxine's mop purple handle- mac 252

3/8 royal soft grip sg160 clear w/glitter handle- mac 263

1/4 american painters 2440 angular clear w/glitter handle- mac 266

3/8 american painters 2400 angular clear w/glitter handle- mac 269

1/4 royal soft grip sg393 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 272

3/8 royal soft grip sg393 clear w/pink tip handle- mac 275

#8 royal soft grip sg170 clear w/blue tip handle- mac 316_

 
I just bought a whack of brushes off of ELF-not the shitty ones, you have to go into the "studio' section of the site. A fan brush for 3 bucks? Nice! They're all synthetic, but very pleased so far. All of the brush tips are on the smaller side which is nice if you have smaller eyes, like me.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

I just b ought this REvlon brush from DUane Reade, looks like the 224, so far so good


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I have a lot of different Loew Cornell Maxine's Mop brushes and they are the only one's I use they are just as good as the mac brushes but waaay more cheaper


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 4, 2009)

are there any similar brushes to the MAC 138 - i've always wanted one like that but dont want to shell out $50


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 7, 2009)

ok I wentto the Michaels in Hartsdale, New York.... NOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sad.
If any NYers on here know where to get these brushes, LMK


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 8, 2009)

love this post! thanks for the heads up on the equivalents.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meemsoes* 

 
_are there any similar brushes to the MAC 138 - i've always wanted one like that but dont want to shell out $50_

 
Oh, me too. I would love to have the MAC #138, but it is so expensive. If anyone knows a nice dupe for it please let us know.


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for this! It never occurred to me that paint brushes were similiar to makeup brushes, lol. Luckily I have a Michaels 10 minutes away from me


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks! i've been wondering what brushes to get from craft stores. you can also try sigma brushes


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 16, 2010)

today i went to a cvs and brought the crease brush duo set from essence of beauty and i'm actually surprised at the quality of the brush for the price. Definitely landed in my everyday use jar of brushes.


----------

